# Externe Festplatte "autoplayed" andauernd!



## mille (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo, ich bin im Besitz einer externen Festplatte und habe diese via USB 2.0 angeschlossen.
Die hat auch immer prima funktioniert, nur seit dem ich mein Windows neu gemacht habe (ich hab es mir zerschossen)  macht die alle 20 sekunden (oder so ungefähr - ich habs nicht gestoppt) diese "autoplay" Fenster.
Das kennt der eine oder andere vielleicht daher, das er seine externe festplatte (oder usb stick) anschließt.

Wisst ihr, woher das kommt?

MfG und Danke =)


----------



## Alexander12 (16. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Im Notfall das Autoplay deaktivieren.
Machst einfach "Keine Aktion ausführen" oder so.   
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass der Usb Anschluss die immer wieder neu erkennt.

Hast die (richtigen) Treiber korrekt installiert?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## mille (16. Januar 2006)

Treiber fuer eine USB HDD unter Windows XP?
Nein!! hab ich nicht! Da waren auch keine DAbei.
Die wird immer korrekt als Seagate erkannt!!

ABer wie schalte ich das autoplay aus?


----------



## Alexander12 (17. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Also Ich weiss es grad nur für das CD-Laufwerk z.B., da in den Eigenschaften. Aber bei USB, k.a.
Mit den Treibern meine Ich die für den USB-Anschluss.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (18. Januar 2006)

Hast Du Windows XP Pro. oder Home Edition?

Wenn Du Pro hast könnte das hier helfen:

http://www.tippscout.de/windows-xp-professional-autoplay-von-cd-abschalten_tipp_1698.html

ansonsten müsste es mit dem Tool TweakUI  gehen.


----------

